# VOTE: Are you an alpha male or female?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

There's two of this thread, this thread is the correct one, and other one is the one I messed up.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I would be if I had the confidence. I'm naturally extroverted and dominant in most social/group activities, at least I would be, but I'm always worried that people will hate me/think I'm trying to overstep my bounds. There's also the general SA fears, which make it hard enough to function socially at all, let alone be socially dominant.

When I'm high or drunk, I feel a surge of confidence and I stop excessively "censoring" my behaviour, which means my natural extroverted, dominant personality emerges.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Proud beta. Much more reliable than an alpha, though not quite as great as a stable release.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

None of the above.

Σ 4 lyfe, yo!


----------



## MandyC (Jun 16, 2010)

i fluctuate between alpha and omega.:duel


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to say I stand by my guns, and don't follow the trends, no matter how much bs gets thrown at me. But I haven't gone Rambo on anyone yet, maybe in the future...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm a transformer.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

No one on this website is alpha-anything. I doubt anyone even knows what an alpha and beta is.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> I'm a transformer.


What type of vehicle do you turn into, I'm thinking a unicycle would be a very socially anxious mode of transportation


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

drealm-You have problems making friends? No Way!! You're a charmer,yes indeed!


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> drealm-You have problems making friends? No Way!! You're a charmer,yes indeed!


What teh hell is yar arse rambling on bout?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You're so complimentary of us all,it's touching! I mean,who wouldn't enjoy that?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I am Omega male.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=omega male


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> You're so complimentary of us all,it's touching! I mean,who wouldn't enjoy that?


Get out of my cave before I eat you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im a wbafc way below average frustrated chump. everyone has some alpha traits imo.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pretty alpha. I like to give people the mad-dog stare down (unprovoked, of course). Also, if you walk towards me down a narrow hallway, prepare to meet my shoulder. I sidestep for noone. Roar.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah right, I wish! Actually I don't. Alpha males are arrogant egotistical jackoff jocks. lol
Maybe if I was an alpha I wouldn't mind it though? Food for thought. I think I'd prefer to just have a little bit of healthy self-esteem and confidence, that would do. Maybe an alpha can be someone cool and nice with great confidence and ability, too? Maybe it's possible. In that case I sure wouldn't mind it.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Yeah right, I wish! Actually I don't. *Alpha males are arrogant egotistical jackoff jocks.* lol
> Maybe if I was an alpha I wouldn't mind it though? Food for thought. I think I'd prefer to just have a little bit of healthy self-esteem and confidence, that would do. Maybe an alpha can be someone cool and nice with great confidence and ability, too? Maybe it's possible. In that case I sure wouldn't mind it.


No Alphas aren't arrogant or egotistical. Alphas don't need to prove anything. You're describing omega behavior. Omegas currently run society and that's why everything's gone to hell.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

drealm said:


> No Alphas aren't arrogant or egotistical. Alphas don't need to prove anything. You're describing omega behavior. Omegas currently run society and that's why everything's gone to hell.


Okay. I was pretty much going by what George Carlin once told me.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

drealm-I'm far too delicate a morsel to satisfy your palate. I think you would surely prefer to rip into more savage beasties in order to better fuel your ferocious wrath.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

drealm said:


> No one on this website is alpha-anything. I doubt anyone even knows what an alpha and beta is.


^ This is what I was responding to. What's to be gained by putting us all down?? Why go out of his way to attack us? I don't consider myself to be an alpha female-but I do consider many here to be my friends and it bothers me that "one of our own" tends to have so little regard for us.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i don't classify myself or any other human being using pseudo-scientific evo psych rubbish.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> ^ This is what I was responding to. What's to be gained by putting us all down?? Why go out of his way to attack us? I don't consider myself to be an alpha female-but I do consider many here to be my friends and it bothers me that "one of our own" tends to have so little regard for us.


You fail to see the compliment in my original post.

The opposite of an alpha isn't a beta, it's an omega. Alphas and betas share a lot in common. Omegas have nothing in common with alphas or betas.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It doesn't really apply. I'm a lone wolf.

I'm probably an omega, the guy who the pack takes aggression out on in my family though.

I started writing out a load of headscrew examples of unfairness compared to my siblings and went into a rant. But definately I'm the omega of the family. It's always me who is the one who pissed on the toilet seat. Despite they've psychologically screwed me into checking I haven't everytime and wiping up my brothers and my dads with tissue just so I don't get the blame. Regardless, always me no matter what I say. A million other examples like this. I am the target of their aggression and their malice. FML. I hate my family.

Edit: still ranted, oh well.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Changing my vote to epsilon. I like epsilon.

Rho, too.

(in other words: **** these stupid ways of rating people, I am I)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

drealm said:


> Get out of my cave before I eat you.


You might not believe me but this made me laugh. :b



fingertips said:


> i don't classify myself or any other human being using pseudo-scientific evo psych rubbish.


This this this!


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so alpha I walk around with my junk hanging out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I'm so alpha I walk around with my junk hanging out.


So you would be an alpha flasher.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I'm so alpha I walk around with my junk hanging out.


omg that made me laugh:rofl


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I'm so alpha I walk around with my junk hanging out.


Like Stepford and Son?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh God, I so wanna be an alpha. I'm sick and tired of being a doormat 'fraidy cat:afr. 

I've been trying to be more assertive and have started lifting weights to toughen up:idea.

So look out all you alpha goons, I've got your number:yes!

Rant over.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm about as beta as you can get.

I don't really see how one can be alpha and have SA.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'm somewhere in between. Probably leaning towards beta. I'll go out of my way to avoid conflict, but I don't let people push me around. I often think that if I were an outright alpha I wouldn't even have sa... but, who knows...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not an alpha female. Not an alpha male, either, come to think of it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> I'm so alpha I walk around with my junk hanging out.


_Sanford and Son_, dammit, I meant _Sanford and Son_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Omega Man. :b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know. What's the criteria?


----------

